# Missing Hunter



## Annie08 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thinking of our wonderful Hunter on what would have been his 8th birthday. We miss him everyday and can't believe that he's been gone for almost 6 months. He was supposed to have many more birthdays with us but was taken from us far too soon. 

No matter how many more dogs we have, Hunter will always hold a very special place in my heart. He just was a lover and wanted to be by us all the time. I miss having our 100 lb baby sleep in bed with us every night. I miss him nudging my hand to pet him in the morning. I miss how excited he always was to see me after I was gone whether I was gone for 10 minutes or all day. He was the best dog in the world. We love you and miss you buddy!


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thinking of you on Hunters birthday and knowing how hard these milestones are. Happy birthday Hunter.
Hugs x


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

A lot of us know how hard these milestone days can be. I certainly relate and understand. Happy Birthday, Hunter. Eat a great big cake at the Bridge


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Our thoughts are with you today. Happy Birthday Hunter.


----------



## Annie08 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you everyone. 

Here is a picture of him.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a handsome boy!

I am so sorry.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sending Hunter birthday wishes at the Bridge.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

While I truly understand your sorrow and pain I assure you there is one HELL of a party today at the Bridge celebrating Hunter's birthday! :wavey:


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know how hard these milestones are, but know Hunter is smiling down on you and telling everyone about his wonderful family. May your memories help to heal your pain.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

My gosh!! Your Hunter is such a handsome guy! I'm so sorry as I too know how awfully hard these milestones are. Even after 2 1/2 years without our Golda, the milestones are still hard. Happy Birthday Hunter.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Hunter - hope you're having a great party with your friends at the bridge


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Hunter!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

Hunter

Give Munchkin, Mimi and Gizmo a good run at the Rainbow Bridge.

Happy Birthday, dear boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always


----------

